# RACE ALERT : 2004 ROAR Region 1 On Road Carpet Regional Championships



## raffaelli (Sep 25, 2001)

South Shore Hobby in Coram, NY 631-696-8500 will host this race on October 21-24



The deadline to sign up for the race is fast approaching! You entry form has to be in by September 30th! So download the form and get it in the mail!



You can find the current entry list which is updated every few days at : http://www.southshorehobby.com/roarreg/roar_region_1_carpet_regional.htm



There has been a few questions on bodies. Please refer to the approved body listing. If your body is not on this list by race day, get a different one. You can find the listing at : http://www.roarracing.com/products/sbody.htm 



You can download the entry form from http://www.southshorehobby.com/roarreg/ROAR%20Signup%20Form.pdf



South Shore Hobbies always has great events. This one should be no different. I know the track and staff are ready to put on a great show!



Two round of qualifying on Saturday followed on Sunday by the 3rd round and the mains!



Classes will be sedan stock, sedan 19t, sedan modified, 1/12 stock, 1/12 modified, provisional open micro and novice.



Call Benny at the track or stop by www.southshorehobby.com



Regards,

Chris Raffaelli

ROAR Region 1 Director

914 715 5620 cell

914 788 9829 fax

[email protected]



The current ROAR Region 1 ‘What’s Going On?’ Calendar can be found at:

http://my.calendars.net/region1/curblockmonth.html



For more information about ROAR, please visit:

www.roarracing.com



Download the ROAR membership application here:

http://www.roarracing.com/join/pdfs/2000app.pdf


----------

